# 5-conjugates game, aka blind-nightmare game.



## evogler (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought I'd share an interesting little game that (as far as I know) I thought of. It goes like this:

Do a scramble, execute R2 L2 U2 D2 (or M2 z M2 z if you prefer) then undo the scramble. What you're left with is 6 pairs of swapped edges and 4 pairs of swapped corners.
Solve the cube with exactly 5 algs (plus setups). Presumably most people will use PLLs, but any algs are permissible. (Bonus points if you can do it with fewer than 5).

Even non-blind, I enjoy this game. But I think the blind variation might have actual relevance to advanced blindsolvers.

If one were trying to expand one's 3-cycle-based method to include swapping pairs directly, this would be a good way to practice. At the least, in order to have more flexibility in solving parities, and perhaps to avoid having to use extra cycles to break into pairs in general.

Of course, there's a trade-off of efficiency vs. complexity of recognition and execution here, and for all I know there may already be a consensus that pair swapping isn't worth the trouble for competitive blindsolving (though I think I've heard of some of the top people using things like H perms on occasion). I think at the least it would be interesting practice, and a good way to explore this aspect of blind.

Or you could use it to prank your blindsolving enemies.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 28, 2011)

Spoiler



y E2 M' E2 M y'
x F2 r2 S2 U2 S2 M2 U2 R2 F2 x'


Probably could find some cancellations but too lazy.


----------



## evogler (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry, to clarify:
Do a scramble, then R2 L2 U2 D2, then undo the scramble. Then solve.
e.g. L2 U D' R' L' B U R2 L2 U2 F' R' (R2 L2 U2 D2) R F U2 L2 R2 U' B' L R D U' L2


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 10, 2011)

Solving it in five algorithms is no problem when I'm finding a 2+2 pairing, close my eyes and solve them. Yes, if someone plays this very much, I can see how that helps in blind too! Fun game!


----------

